
DOM elements with ID's are global variables - bhalp1
https://dev.to/buntine/dom-elements-with-ids-are-global-variables
======
hdhzy
The funny fact is that some browsers (Chrome?) did not have this behavior
initially but it was introduced to match what others (IE?) did.

